# Chat Nite??



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

*What nite would you like to have a one hour weekly chat?*​
Sunday419.05%Monday628.57%Tuesday29.52%Wednesday14.76%Thursday733.33%Friday14.76%Saturday00.00%


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

What nite?? This will be a great time to get together each week and share ideas about family/life/camping and meet with people you have something in common with.
Keep in mind that weekends might be busy for some.
If one of the mods wants to take this, go right ahead!








It appeared to have a lot of interest, so I thought this might help.
Mark


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Thursday works for me.
Friday is headin out campin night and Monday is 4H club.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I guess it depends on the time too. Thursday nite will be survivor nite when the new episodes start.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm game for Thursday
When do we all want to start it

Don


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

I voted Monday nights, but any night will work for me also.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I voted for Tuesday.... but any night 'xcept Thursday would work for me (I know, I know - Thurs seems to be everyone else's choice so far, so go for it.)


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

My schedule is all over the place, no one night is better than the other.

Thor


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I went with Thursday because I don't watch survivor.







But any night is okay with me.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Wed nite is FD drill nite. This was the reason I suggested the first day of the month, every month would be a different day and each month different people would be able to jump in.

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I voted for Wednesday.....I work Monday and Tuesday nights, Thursday is Survivor and CSI...that leaves Wednesday. Friday, well that's the day most of us leave for the weekend to go CAMPIN!

Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

You know I was just sitting here thinking








It might be hard to pick a day for everyone
Well if you see someone in the chat room go in and start chatting with them
others will join in
The other night wingnut, Hurricanplummer, h2oman and myself just started to chat on anything we could I don't know how long we were there but it was nice
Just another thought









Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

HootBob said:


> You know I was just sitting here thinking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah...............


----------

